# Hymer Paint Matching - Champagne



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

2011 Model Hymer 674SL - Champagne
Scratched the rear off-side skirt got a local chap to repair and sent him off to talk to his contacts in Chips Away, meanwhile I purchased an aerosol can of the correct colour from Hymer via Automotive Leisure.
Guess what?
Local man couldn't match the colour and that was after talking to Chips Away, so I gave him the aersol can and we were both amazed to find that the colour supplied by Hymers does not match it is too dark.
Contacting Hymer and elicited the response :- The spray paint colour is correct for your motorhome. Other factors could be to blame for the colour appearing different.
I am awaiting further information on what these factors are that they are talking about.
Has anyone successfully matched the champagne colour and if so I would appreciate contact details so that I can get further info to pass on to my local man.
Many thanks.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Now it seems we are in same boat as you! Yesterday my husband scratched - and split - the rear bumper on our 2011 Star Edition B694SL - champagne colour. I have been pondering on who to contact. We are in Ayr for the next 2 months and I don't know of anyone in this area. Any helfpul hints out there? :? 

I did have a contact for a guy, Tony Cartmel, Kirkham, Nr Preston who used to do a lot of work for HymerUK. I will try to contact him tomorrow and will let you know the outcome. I know he used to have the colour matches for Hymer. Whether the demise of HymerUK has affected his business I do not know. Plus I really don't want to go to Preston right now. Hey ho.

More tomorrow..

Sal


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hymer Champagne colour*

Many thanks Sal, I thought I was the only one trying to sort this.
Sorry to hear of your scrape though.
I'm in Zakynthos at the moment, minus motorhome - shame I know.
The dealer who sold me the aerosol can of paint from Hymer says he can do no more but gave me contact names at Hymer, three emails no response 'cos they were on shutdown, so I should get an answer soon I hope, meanwhile I contacted another new Hymer dealer but they were not interested because I didn't buy the can from them! 
Between us we should get it sorted I hope.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

I have finally received a reply to my email to Hymer explaining that the aerosol can that they supplied of their 'Champagne' colour for my motorhome doesn't match. This is what I received:
_
We refer to your request dated 15.08.2012 and thank you for purchasing a Hymer vehicle.
We apologize the delayed answer.

After examination we can inform you that the paint code of the roof, walls, rear, bumper, skirt etc. is called "Champagner". 
Please note this is a special Hymer paint code and you can only order it from one of our Hymer dealers.

You will find the address of your next HYMER dealer on our homepage: www.hymer.com under "dealers".

We wish you pleasant travels with your motorhome. _
Oh boy!!!
I am having another attempt and will report back.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I would be surprised if a decent paint shop can't mix the colour directly from the MH. I believe some of them have a 'gadget' (spectrophotometer) that analyses the colour and enables them to create an exact match.
Hope that helps?


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We are going to see Tony Cartmell at Kirkham, Preston. He says he has done work on the champagne coloured Hymers and doesn't have a problem matching the paint - our current van is champagne. (Don got too up-close and friendly with a low wall!)

We have been to him before with a silver van (some unfriendly tree branches) and he did a great job.

Perhaps I should make the usual disclaimer - we have no connection with the guy other than as a previous satisfied customer.

Love the reply from Hymer though. Living in the motorhome world is a bit like living in Alice in Wonderland.

Sal


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hymer Colour Matching - Champagne*

Finally an answer from Hymer, took many attempts (daily for a few days to every Hymer email address I could find), over many weeks:-
 Dear Mr. Tompkins,
unfortunately, we have to tell you that there may be colour differences between the painted parts and the vehicle at the time at which it was delivered.
Reasons for this include:
-	Manufacture-related tolerances (paint and sheet-metal manufacturer batch tolerances)
-	Different painting processes (wet painting and roller painting)
-	Environmental impacts such as sun (UV radiation) and „acid" rain
-	New parts have a greater degree of shine

Please refer to your Hymer dealer who can help you with your problem.  

Hymer dealer in the UK didn't really help when I contacted him before, but I have again contacted Jason at Automotive Leisure and am awaiting his reply.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Aren't these manufacturers a waste of space :wink: 

tony


----------

